# Help me lose weight



## Verient (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm 5'4, 16 years old and weigh 115lbs. No, I'm not fat, but I'm not how I'd like to look. I'm a UK size 10 and would like to be a size 8. I would like to lose about 7lbs. I walk at least 1.5miles a day. I have failed at diets before...so I'd love someone to come up with a simple plan I can stick to. Thanks.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, eat some wholegrain cereals in the morning, have a good sandwich at noon(wholegrain, lean protein, lots of veggies) and try to stick to fish and veggies in the evening, as a midafternoon snack try a hand of nuts of any type
I lost 47 lbs this year and I am 29, it`s much easier at 16 so this we`ll work, goodluck


----------



## Verient (Nov 22, 2009)

Forgot to add I'm vegetarian and don't eat fish.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2009)

Do something for 40 minutes that'll get your heart pumping and your skin sweating: it can be jogging, dancing, playing a sport, or whatever you enjoy.

Simplest way to see results. Just be sure to give yourself rest and to keep your self energized and hydrated.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

Just work out doing things that you enjoy. Make a schedule and keep to it, just make sure that you have fun doing it!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 22, 2009)

You don't sound overweight at 115 and 5'4''...

Don't focus on numbers. For you, losing 7.5 lbs is a lot, and my prediction is that you'll most likely struggle to maintain a weight of 107 lbs. Even elite athletes don't stay in their "top" condition all year, they train in periods and give themselves rest periods in the off season.

What "weight" are you trying to lose? Muscle or fat? Muscle weighs more than fat, and if you exercise, you'll most likely not lose much weight at because even if you lose fat, you'll increase your lean muscle.

So... to lose that 7.5 lbs I think you would have to lose muscle mass, which wouldn't be very healthy, you would lose strength and feel tired.

I would reconsider your goals. <3


----------



## medixon (Nov 22, 2009)

I would concentrate on gaining more muscle than losing weight.  Muscle is indeed heavier than fat, but it is more compact than fat. Don't obsess over a number. Alot of athletes look lighter than they actually are because of their muscle tone.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 23, 2009)

the best thing to do....no lie
eat yogurt twice a day no matter what
eat it in the morning when you have breakfast and it should be the last thing you eat before you go to bed at night

i told my grandmother about it, shes 74 years old and she lost 30lbs


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 23, 2009)

I think you should work on changing your body composition instead.


----------



## Mindbear (Nov 24, 2009)

I have hit thirty and can't find the motivation to lose weight. I am 5ft 7 and want to get back to 140 pounds. I find it upsetting that someone would be 115 and want to lose weight, surely thats too thin! I'm 150 pounds right now and miserable, but my job as a club promoter and dj means I sleep all day, stay up all night and eat in restaurants constantly. It's tough when all your customers are 18, very cool and wear american apparel lycra dresses up to their bums and look amazing


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

Honey, you're only 16. Your body is still changing, you are smack-dab in the middle of puberty yet. And 115 at 5'4" is actually a very healthy weight. The distinction here is that you said you want to lose weight, not that you want to be more fit or get into better shape. Furthermore, you hinted that you were looking for a diet plan, when you should be doing nothing but eating healthy. That's not a good mindset.

I feel bad that at your age, you are already so critical of your body. What is wrong with our society that drives young girls in these bad directions?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think 16 is the age you want perfection, you want girls approve , boys to like you, you want to feel admired and  so far, luckily you are years away from existential problems( house, kids, bills, etc) so right now looking and feeling good is a top priority. I know I felt that way back than and it`s not a very  good way of sorting your priorities but understanding from their point of view is not a bad think.
Another think that I remember it`s the stubborness , like there is no think you can`t do that just ways around it to do it
And imagine you` re 16 and want to lose those 7 lbs and talk to your parents about a diet menu and receive an answer" Nonsense you`re not fat, you`re fain, eat your dinner" what are her options? Isn`it better to give her some good option instead of saying you`re just a child you`re not fat you don`t know what you`re talking about. Because I believe kids learn by hitting their head instead of listening to their parents it always been like that and at 16 they are always gonna find a way around your NO


----------



## MadchenRogue (Nov 26, 2009)

Not all diets are created equal. In my case, I had to forgo all milk products, red meats, sodas, teas, and drink 3 liters of water DAILY-- oh i forgot-- work out 1 and a half hours 4 times a week--- and the other 2 days 1 hour cardio. but you see I am 31 with hypothyroid and have NO metabolism whatsoever. So my diet and workout regimen was tailored to jump start my metabolism. (I weight 193 lbs, 5'6...my target weight is 150 lbs...for now)

In your case at 16 you still have baby fat. Its normal you want to tone it up.
My recommendation ? See a dietitian. It may sound drastic, but he/she will teach you what to properly eat, vitamins to take and check out your metabolism and most importantly set a workout schedule. I did the whole walking, eat yogurt and achieved NO results whatsoever. Everyone is different and each body works differently. Even if 7 pounds you want to loose ---YOU want to loose FAT, NOT muscle weight. there is a stark difference. Do remember muscle weights MORE than fat. so even if you get the best shape of your life and you still weight 115 --- remember its your muscles , not YOUR BODY FAT thats making you weight at 115. bigger muscles helps burn fat faster. I am not saying to look like a body builder, but if you want tone up, look nice in a bikini or wear that nice tight t-shirt -- do it the right way.  No short cuts either. No skipping meals. thats a big No no. when you starve, the body will hold on to your body fat, hence making it harder to loose the weight. Again, you are better off seeing a dietitian. You will learn alot about yourself, your body and how to better care of it.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 27, 2009)

you don't need to lose weight


----------

